# cutting diet plan



## Stevethedream (Dec 18, 2013)

First things first. I am starting a cutting cycle next month and was just wondering on what u guys think of my meal plans.
Meal 1- 7egg whites, 1 cup oatmeal.
Meal 2- 8oz chicken breast 1 cup brown rice
Meal 3- 8oz ground sirloin 1 cup brown rice
Meal 4- 24g Whey protein shake (pre workout)
Meal 5-  50g whey shake 30g dextrose
Meal 6- 8oz chicken breast broccoli
Meal 7- 24g casein shake

Of course after wk 6 I'm gonna start carb cycling. The goal is to lose as much body fat as possible in 12 wks. I can also post workout plan too if interested. Thanks fellas


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Have you calculated your TDEE or know your calorie maintenance? To cut you'll need to be in a calorie deficit and that's not possible to tell with the info given. As to the food choices, I'm of the opinion they are the last piece to the puzzle so they're yours to make but I would include more variety in carb sources and if not mentioned, add some veggies and fruit


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 18, 2013)

Iv just recently started cutting and have found in the end mainly calories are my deciding factor. Now I course yes when cutting you want low carb high pro/fat ( lose the rice eat veggies) avoid dairy, bad carbs ( breads pasta sweets) and good fats ( nuts fish meat etc)

I started at 3000 cals went for 2 weeks. Was sliming down but not really so the next 2 week I cut it down to 2700-2800

Same thing lost some more but not as much as I wanted. So the next week I cut down to 2500ish at this point I can't tell hey my fat is leaving. 

Now currently I'm at about 2200-2300 and think I'm good here.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 18, 2013)

If you post up your height weight bf and daily activity level and age I will calculate your tdee.


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 18, 2013)

Spongy said:


> If you post up your height weight bf and daily activity level and age I will calculate your tdee.



I'm 5'9  225lbs @ 20-21% bf. I do 30 mins cardio in the morning on an empty stomach which than leads to my first meal. Next I go to work for 8hrs which is pretty physical at times. After work I weight train and do another 30 min session of cardio. That's y I think I should keep my carbs where there at for a little while cuz of all the training I do. I actually enjoy cardio, lol (smh) so 2 sessions really ain't much for me. I try to just keep fueling the body with the right amount of macros I need in order to burn body fat and not to much muscle mass. Thanks spongy and let me know what u think brotha.


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 18, 2013)

Spongy said:


> If you post up your height weight bf and daily activity level and age I will calculate your tdee.



Forget bro I'm 31


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have you at around 3200 calories for your TDEE. This means you need to eat less than that to start losing weight or become more active to burn more calories than you eat. If you're not carb cycling yet if to with around 200-240g protein, 80-90g of fat and the remaining calories can be carbs, more protein, more fat, or a combo of all 3.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ditch the steady state cardio and do some HIIT.


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 18, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Ditch the steady state cardio and do some HIIT.



Yeah my first session in the morning is kinda like HIIT. I do intervals on the StairMaster. For instance I'll do 1 min at 80 steps per min than the next minute I do anywhere from 125-135 steps per min. 15 intervals like this. Usually at the end i burn around 590-600 cals. Pouring sweat out. Lol. 2nd session after training is similar but not as intense. Still intervals tho. Last yr I weighted 215 and got down to 170 in only 12 wks. Only thing is I lost TONS of muscle. I was eating 5-7 meals a day and still lost a lot of muscle. But I wasn't on any aas. So now that I have bulked back up and gained a good amount of muscle back up, I wanna see how much I can persevere now that im ON!....LOL..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Stevethedream said:


> Yeah my first session in the morning is kinda like HIIT. I do intervals on the StairMaster. For instance I'll do 1 min at 80 steps per min than the next minute I do anywhere from 125-135 steps per min. 15 intervals like this. Usually at the end i burn around 590-600 cals. Pouring sweat out. Lol. 2nd session after training is similar but not as intense. Still intervals tho. Last yr I weighted 215 and got down to 170 in only 12 wks. Only thing is I lost TONS of muscle. I was eating 5-7 meals a day and still lost a lot of muscle. But I wasn't on any aas. So now that I have bulked back up and gained a good amount of muscle back up, I wanna see how much I can persevere now that im ON!....LOL..



Most likely you lost muscle bc one of a few reasons: your protein intake was inadequate, your caloric deficit was too aggressive, the training was off, or your hormones went out of whack (many ppl cut dietary fat which is NECESSARY for hormonal production). The amount of meals you eat or the timing of them has no impact on preserving muscle mass, it's the macros and calories


----------

